# Returning to Riding after baby



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I've never had children, but am two years off of horseback riding after an accident--my guy is having some back issues now, so it looks like I'm horseless even though I'm ready to return!

I saw your post in another portion of the forum looking for horses to just spend time around, but I think your best bet would be to seek out a trainer and go from there. It doesn't sound like you're picky on discipline, so that's good!
I say this because you will have supervision, and someone to share your goals/worries with.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Sadly, most of the quality barns around me are FEI level trainers. They don't have lesson horses at their barns. The farms that do offer lessons on barn horses mainly have ponies. Best situation for me will be finding someone who has a quiet older guy for half lease at one of the barns with a great trainer. Otherwise, I'll gladly take a situation with a horse that CAN'T be ridden, but needs attention. I know I can't go to a backyard barn and ride without a trainer. I most definitely need instruction, possibly a lunge line and mirrors for help! LOL!

I'm just wondering how other new moms made their way back, juggling work and kids, AND getting back in shape for it. How they handed the physical changes to their body and the way it affects balance, coordination, etc...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Having been a re rider a couple of times, following the mum thing, and following the accident, the first thing I highly recommend is sitting down and saying good bye to your "old self" Look at her, speak to her, then send her on her way, cry at the parting if you need to, but let her go.

One of the biggest hurdles we have to overcome, is in the mind, and trust me your old self is a real pain in the butt, "we used to be thinner, more supple, braver, could remember more" all she dies is make you feel bad.....get liberated, say goodbye, and move on.

Now embrace your new self, be proud of the changes in your body, you have produced and are raising a whole new person, and he has made you a new person, learn to love her as she is. 

So, she is a beginner, so start with beginner type lessons somewhere, don't expect anymore of this new person, be kind to her. I'm sure once you get back in the saddle, then your progress will quick, it is for most of us, as the muscle memory kicks in. If you embrace the beginner, instead of being frustrated by her you will find she grows and develops quicker.

Good luck, start slow and gentle, and you will be fine, and I'm sure all the errr physical worries will be fine as well....


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Golden Horse, thank you!!! I know how hard I can be on myself, and I am concerned that I will be dealing with a serious internal mental bashing! I did not ride through most of my 20s, started again when I was 29, then stopped when I was 34 and got pregnant. So, I know how hard it was at 29 to accept that I was never going to be a care free and flexible adolescent again, and my riding may not ever be what it once was. This time around, I think I really have to prepare myself to view this as starting from scratch.

I also have to figure out how to deal with the fact that horses can no longer be my #1 priority. My husband knew that he was second place (and fully accepted it!), but now that I have a son, I can't possibly be at the barn and consumed with horses ever second of the day when I'm not at work. Having a little person around throws everything upside down!


----------

